# Torchwood: Miracle Day



## Wizerzak (Jul 14, 2011)

The first episode in the new Torchwood series titled 'Miracle Day' has just finished and I personally am slightly disappointed. It was a great plot, full of action and very much enjoyable but it's not what it used to be (if I'm remembering it right). It feels slightly rushed and does not provide much information to people who have not watched / forgotten the previous series, i.e. why is Gwen Cooper being chased by British helicopters trying to kill her?
It also felt quite 'Americanised' in that there was lots of action which didn't really make sense or seemingly appeared for the sake of it. Some of the special effects were rubbish as well, so obviously fake, I've seen BBC do a lot better with programs on lower budgets. Another thing, the end part where it cycles through what's coming up in the next episodes feels really... cheesy... 

Anyway, did anyone else watch it? What do you guys think?


----------



## luke_c (Jul 15, 2011)

I saw it, it was ok, it was definitely more gruesome than I thought it would be (If you've seen it you will know what I mean!).
As regards to it not providing much background info, wasn't this supposed to be some sort of semi-reboot to attract new audiences and start up in America (With it being a American-British show now), so that would explain the lack of clarity in any background information I guess.
I'll definitely keep watching it, but it just can't compare to Doctor Who.


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 30, 2011)

Just watched the 7th Episode in the series. Sorry for bumping this thread but I thought I'd just post to say how it has just become a lot more interesting.

Great twists in that last episode and even a few references to The Doctor (from Doctor Who). It was definitely nice to see them put some effort into the storyline this time (actually the last few have also been good) and it now feels a lot more like I'm watching Torchwood opposed to some random explosion-filled action series.
Maybe if we're lucky they might even include the Doctor in one of the future episodes??? IIRC they've done it before.


----------



## EJames2100 (Aug 30, 2011)

1st Torchwood series I've watched.

Loved everything but Gwen, cannot stand her.


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 30, 2011)

Im really disapointed with torchwood. I thought it would be like doctor who but with jack instead. It ended up to be CSI with a Scifi theme. :I


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 30, 2011)

Zantigo said:
			
		

> Im really disapointed with torchwood. I thought it would be like doctor who but with jack instead. It ended up to be CSI with a Scifi theme. :I



The previous series were a lot better, ever since they teamed up with STARZ entertainment or w/e happened it's has become worse.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 30, 2011)

Torchwood is a pretty good series. I don't feel that this series really needed the Torchwood brand though. It barely feels like its in the same universe as Doctor Who (I mean I remember people laughing at the prospect of alien intervention as a cause at one point. Britain _has_ been invaded every Christmas for the past 6 years now...) If not for the plot being tied so intrinsically to Jack's immortality it wouldn't be linked at all. Also I think they've got Jack wrong. They make it sound like he's lived through hundreds of years but I'm not sure when he was dumped after gaining immortality, I'm pretty sure it wasn't that far back though.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 31, 2011)

It's been a bit meh to be honest, the last episode was good if you try to forget about _some specific content_, just hope the last few episodes are good.


----------



## kyrodon (Sep 1, 2011)

They've made Jack to gay, I mean, we all know he's omnisexual.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 1, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> Maybe if we're lucky they might even include the Doctor in one of the future episodes??? IIRC they've done it before.


No they didn't.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 1, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IIRC - The nearest the Doctor appearing in Torchwood was the episode when we heard the TARDIS materilizing & saw the water container holding the cut off hand of the Doctor bubbling.....


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 1, 2011)

I thought Miracle Day was a movie. It showed up as lasting almost two hours on the guide.


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 1, 2011)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, OK my bad, must've been the other way around.


----------



## signz (Sep 1, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but I still hope there will be some crossover again. Either Jack in Doc Who or the Doctor in Torchwood. Either way it would be awesome imo.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 1, 2011)

I saw an espisode and cannot be bothered watching another. Nuff said


----------

